# Which 70-300mm? Sigma Or Tamron



## nathfromslg

Am in a dilemma,am a student and hence cannot afford 300$ lenses.

I am getting offered for these 2 used 70-300mm
Costs around 100$
which one is better than other?
Body is 600D

Basically wanna buy for little bit of wildlife.
Can it be used mainly for portrait,landscape?

Options

Tamron AF 70-300mm F/4-5.6 Di LD Macro

Sigma 70-300mm F/4-5.6 DG Macro / Also APO version


Is absence of image stabilisation gonna matter much?


----------



## shefjr

You should do a google search on macro lenses. I get the impression from this post that this type of lens is not going to do what you want it to do. 
Macro is typically for photographing things close up. So wildlife would be spiders, ants, etc.


----------



## nathfromslg

Well this lens can be used as an telephoto lens! I have searched on net but there is comparison between their IS counterparts which i cannot afford


----------



## shefjr

I looked at the link for the tamron and it has a switch to convert to and from macro so that's cool(I wasn't aware that there were lenses out there that did that). The link for the sigma doesnt say it can do that. So if that is true and you want the ability to do both it would seem to me that the tamron is the best choice for you.
As a side note, it has been my experience that you get what you pay for in photography and sometimes something that offers so much may give less than desired results. 
Sorry I'm not much help. I saw no one else seemed to be trying so I figured I would give it the old college try.


----------



## nathfromslg

Well macro is an addiotional feature,I am a beginner also I dont have money as am a student so wanna start up with something


----------



## skieur

shefjr said:


> I looked at the link for the tamron and it has a switch to convert to and from macro so that's cool(I wasn't aware that there were lenses out there that did that). The link for the sigma doesnt say it can do that. So if that is true and you want the ability to do both it would seem to me that the tamron is the best choice for you.
> As a side note, it has been my experience that you get what you pay for in photography and sometimes something that offers so much may give less than desired results.
> Sorry I'm not much help. I saw no one else seemed to be trying so I figured I would give it the old college try.



The macro switch however usually means macro mode only at one focal length, which may or may not make a difference related to your needs.

skieur


----------



## nmoody

nathfromslg said:


> Well this lens can be used as an telephoto lens! I have searched on net but there is comparison between their IS counterparts which i cannot afford



Tamron makes many 70-300's. Macro, telephoto's with and without VC and more. 

I think you are referring to this one Amazon.com: Tamron AF 70-300mm f/4.0-5.6 SP Di VC USD XLD for Canon Digital SLR Cameras: Camera & Photo


----------



## nathfromslg

No I already mentioned it is not having any VC,no image stabilisation



I am asking about non VC one's which comes within my budget


----------



## nathfromslg

No reply?


----------



## jrizal

They are more or less the same with Tamron being more expensive. But the APO version of the Sigma is better.


----------



## nathfromslg

jrizal said:


> They are more or less the same with Tamron being more expensive. But the APO version of the Sigma is better.



On the contrary the tamron is cheaper

which one is better between tamron and sigma apo?


----------



## jrizal

The Sigma APO version is more expensive than the non-APO version and is supposed to be better and more expensive than the Tamron. But the Tamron is cheaper than the Sigma APO. But generally they are generally the same in terms of performance.

Tamron 70-300mm f/4-5.6 Di LD Macro Nikon-f vs Sigma 70-300mm f/4-5.6 APO DG Macro Nikon-f - Our Analysis

PS Do note that the Tamron is more expensive than the Sigma in the US but otherwise in India and the UK.


----------



## nathfromslg

jrizal said:


> The Sigma APO version is more expensive than the non-APO version and is supposed to be better and more expensive than the Tamron. But the Tamron is cheaper than the Sigma APO. But generally they are generally the same in terms of performance.
> 
> Tamron 70-300mm f/4-5.6 Di LD Macro Nikon-f vs Sigma 70-300mm f/4-5.6 APO DG Macro Nikon-f - Our Analysis
> 
> PS Do note that the Tamron is more expensive than the Sigma in the US but otherwise in India and the UK.



Thanks for your reply,hopefully will go for Tamron


----------



## jrizal

From what I've gathered, there is a brand preference for the Tamron over the Sigma though both lenses perform the same. This is also probably due to unconfirmed rumors that Tamron is also manufacturing Nikon lenses such as the similar 70-300mm AF-G.


----------

